# Offbeat Mega Woodworking



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

Would you call this guy a woodworker or what?

Here are a few of his 29 projects.

Gary


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow those are some pretty neat projects.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow! Major skills there!


----------



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

I just love the "Lumberetta".

Al


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

No, it's a "Vesfir"....LOL


----------



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi James,

So is the second project made of "cottonwood"? 

Al


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Possibly, Al, possibly........


----------

